# Tires



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the widest tire that would fit without interferance on the back of a 1965 GTO? I want to use either 17" or 18" rims.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont know about that size wheel but my Tempest was dropped 3"+ with 285/15 on the rear and it cleared for the most part.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wob said:


> I dont know about that size wheel but my Tempest was dropped 3"+ with 285/15 on the rear and it cleared for the most part.


Hey Wob, aspect ratio matters a lot. Were those 285-70's? 285-60's? etc.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had 12" wide slicks on the back of my '65 with no problems...mounted on Chevy rally rims with a ton of rear offset. Offset/backspacing is the critical point, here. You want wheels with 4 or 5 inches of it. There is more room between the frame and the rear axle face than there is from the fender lip to the rear axle face.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

orelog,

here is a tire calculation to help you find the perfect size;

225/60r15

225mm x .03937 = 8.85" (widest part of the tire)

8.85" X .60 (aspect ratio) = 5.31" sidewall height x 2 = 10.62" + 15" wheel = 25.62" total tire height.


----------

